# Play-based learning



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

A summary of research showing the harm caused by under-appreciating play-based models of learning in children. Interesting correlations to the challenges that many adoptive children face!

You may find it useful when selecting schools or negotiating with teachers...?

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/freedom-learn/201505/early-academic-training-produces-long-term-harm

/links


----------

